# Need suggestion on dry food



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

Napoleon must have the smallest mouth and teeth ever. He's just under 3 lbs at 8 months. His older bro and sis are 9 lbs and 5 lbs respectively and so have no problem eating their food. I have to crush the NB Duck and Potatoes small bites kibbles and Orijien kibbles before Napoleon can chew them. This has become very tedious and time consuming. :smpullhair: If I give the kibbles whole, he'd take so long to eat and may eat only 6-8 kibbles at one sitting. If I at least break the kibbles in half, he'd eat about 16-20 kibbles. I want to make sure he gets enough food while not taking 1/2 hour to feed him each time. I tried waiting longer to make sure he was real hungry but it didn't make a difference.

Does anyone have a suggestion on a good dry food that's easy to chew (smaller size) or easy for him to break apart?


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

how about doing honest kitchen preference diet and just adding in organic chicken - it is like a home cooked diet - this might be easier for your little one to eat


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

i have the same problem with lex. right now i have him on orijen 6 fish and in order for him to eat it, i have to run it through the processor. i did a batch last night and could not agree more on how tedious it's become  

so any suggestions will help! lex doesn't like nb potato and duck small kibbles at all so that's out (although he has no trouble chewing on it).

he's 3.8 lbs at 7 months.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Fromm's salmon formula is tiny.


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

Fromm's Surf & Turf is also very tiny.


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

how about white fish and potato?


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

QUOTE (kaili214 @ Aug 17 2009, 02:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=818846


> how about white fish and potato?[/B]


I haven't seen or tried it, but I know some Fromm formulas aren't as tiny, so I would check. Maybe you can see a sample (unless you order online).


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

Here is Fromm's Four Star website (their highest quality food): 

http://www.frommfamily.com/products-fs.php


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

I would try Wellness Small Breed if I were you. Its really thin and small. Almost like little tiny chips. I think they would make a difference since they are so thin. A lot of the foods are dense and hard to chew through.


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

Thanks for all your suggestions. I picked up a couple of Fromm's samples from the store and am going to try giving a few kibbles to him tonight and see how it goes. He can be picky with his food. But if I give him something new, he'll love it for a few days. I hope he likes Fromm's so I can rotate between different flavours. If that doesn't work, I'll check out Honest Kitchen Preference diet. I forgot to ask the store staff yesterday if they carry it. When I read the website, it does sound yummy though. 

Thanks again.


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

QUOTE (cleooscar @ Aug 19 2009, 10:44 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=819558


> Thanks for all your suggestions. I picked up a couple of Fromm's samples from the store and am going to try giving a few kibbles to him tonight and see how it goes. He can be picky with his food. But if I give him something new, he'll love it for a few days. I hope he likes Fromm's so I can rotate between different flavours. If that doesn't work, I'll check out Honest Kitchen Preference diet. I forgot to ask the store staff yesterday if they carry it. When I read the website, it does sound yummy though.
> 
> Thanks again.[/B]


Purina puppy chow is quite small and easy to eat for my tiny one. Not real pricey either.


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

I feed the Boys "Back to Basics" dry food. It is all holistic and very good for them and tiny little pellets. It is not sold in Petsmart or Petco so I actually drive a few towns away to get it, but it is worth it. You can go online and read about it and find where they sell it near you.

Just a suggestion.

Marie, Pacino & Ralphie


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

QUOTE (almitra @ Sep 14 2009, 12:22 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=829547


> QUOTE (cleooscar @ Aug 19 2009, 10:44 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=819558





> Thanks for all your suggestions. I picked up a couple of Fromm's samples from the store and am going to try giving a few kibbles to him tonight and see how it goes. He can be picky with his food. But if I give him something new, he'll love it for a few days. I hope he likes Fromm's so I can rotate between different flavours. If that doesn't work, I'll check out Honest Kitchen Preference diet. I forgot to ask the store staff yesterday if they carry it. When I read the website, it does sound yummy though.
> 
> Thanks again.[/B]


Purina puppy chow is quite small and easy to eat for my tiny one. Not real pricey either. 
[/B][/QUOTE]

Purina isn't pricey because it is one of the worst dry dog foods you can feed. It's filled with corn, chemical preservatives, and other cheap ingredients. There's a lot more information in the threads in the food section.  I hope I didn't come off as mean.


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

Fromm didn't work for us. I wish it did as the kibbles are so tiny. I got 3 different flavors but Napoleon would nibble on a few kibbles and then lose interest. He continues to prefer Orijen 6 Fish but I have to dig out the smaller kibbles as their kibble size is inconsistent--some are really huge and thick. He seems to eat the smaller and flatter Orijen kibbles with no problem. I'm now rotating between Orijen and NB Duck & Potatoes (Raine's favorite). I still have to crush the NB as they're so tough for their little teeth but if that's what keeping them eating then I'll persevere for my babies. :bysmilie:


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

QUOTE (cleooscar @ Sep 15 2009, 04:01 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=830078


> Fromm didn't work for us. I wish it did as the kibbles are so tiny. I got 3 different flavors but Napoleon would nibble on a few kibbles and then lose interest. He continues to prefer Orijen 6 Fish but I have to dig out the smaller kibbles as their kibble size is inconsistent--some are really huge and thick. He seems to eat the smaller and flatter Orijen kibbles with no problem. I'm now rotating between Orijen and NB Duck & Potatoes (Raine's favorite). I still have to crush the NB as they're so tough for their little teeth but if that's what keeping them eating then I'll persevere for my babies. :bysmilie:[/B]


Your a good mommy.


----------



## Kissi's Mom (Apr 21, 2006)

I am having the same problem with Kissi...she loves the NB duck & potato and has done really well on it (no episodes with
IBS in 4 months...knock on wood!) but the last bag of kibble (new formula) is so hard she cannot eat it. She carries it around and I find it everywhere (really hurts when you step on it!). I spoke with the NB rep and she suggested moistening with water but that pretty much defeats the purpose, she already eats NB canned. We have fought with IBS for over 5 years now and since switching her to the duck and potato she has done so well, she feels so much better, it really frustrates me that they have changed the formula. With her tummy issues I am afraid to try different brands.
Linda


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Ava also has a tiny mouth, she's one year old and teeters between 2.9 and 3 lbs. I give her Natural Balance Potato and Duck small bites. She doesn't have a problem. I leave a bowl of that food out all day and give them some canned food for dinner.


----------



## bluebuzz81 (Jul 29, 2008)

I have tried all of these high quality dog food and my dogs just love Eukanuba small breed food so have decided to stick to that. 

It's very small pebbles, both my breeders had them on it and my babies love them.

I give them boiled chicken breast about 1 time a week and you would think that a picky maltese would not go back to their dried food after a nice chicken breast meal, but I don't have any issues with them.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I feed Sassy Natural Balance Venison and Sweet Potato, it is a limited ingredient food and no grains. You could always crush any dry food you choose.


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

QUOTE (roxybaby22 @ Sep 15 2009, 09:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=830185


> QUOTE (cleooscar @ Sep 15 2009, 04:01 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=830078





> Fromm didn't work for us. I wish it did as the kibbles are so tiny. I got 3 different flavors but Napoleon would nibble on a few kibbles and then lose interest. He continues to prefer Orijen 6 Fish but I have to dig out the smaller kibbles as their kibble size is inconsistent--some are really huge and thick. He seems to eat the smaller and flatter Orijen kibbles with no problem. I'm now rotating between Orijen and NB Duck & Potatoes (Raine's favorite). I still have to crush the NB as they're so tough for their little teeth but if that's what keeping them eating then I'll persevere for my babies. :bysmilie:[/B]


Your a good mommy. 
[/B][/QUOTE]

Thank you. You're so kind. I think we're all trying to do the best we can for our babies. They bring so much joy. Who were to think that such a tiny being can give us so much love and make us so happy.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

My Missy had very tiny mouth and teeth and I always had to put her kibble into a plastic baggie and smash with a Mallot/hammer. I did this about every two weeks or so and stored the crumbled kibble in a container.


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

I didn't read every post carefully so apologies if this is a repeat but I would suggest Solid Gold Wee Bits. Solid Gold is a great food and the wee bits are really small for little dogs. I switched Lilly a few months ago because she also has a hard time with the bigger pieces of kibble. She loves the wee bits and she is a picky eater!


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

QUOTE (BeckyBC03 @ Sep 21 2009, 11:30 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=832222


> I didn't read every post carefully so apologies if this is a repeat but I would suggest Solid Gold Wee Bits. Solid Gold is a great food and the wee bits are really small for little dogs. I switched Lilly a few months ago because she also has a hard time with the bigger pieces of kibble. She loves the wee bits and she is a picky eater![/B]


Thanks for the suggestion. I'll have to check this out the next time I'm at the pet food store. They do like Solid Gold jerky treats so may be they'll like the food.


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

QUOTE (cleooscar @ Sep 15 2009, 04:01 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=830078


> Fromm didn't work for us. I wish it did as the kibbles are so tiny. I got 3 different flavors but Napoleon would nibble on a few kibbles and then lose interest. He continues to prefer Orijen 6 Fish but I have to dig out the smaller kibbles as their kibble size is inconsistent--some are really huge and thick. He seems to eat the smaller and flatter Orijen kibbles with no problem. I'm now rotating between Orijen and NB Duck & Potatoes (Raine's favorite). I still have to crush the NB as they're so tough for their little teeth but if that's what keeping them eating then I'll persevere for my babies. :bysmilie:[/B]



same here. tried the fromm salmon a la veg and lex didn't touch it. he liked the orijen 6 fish but even after chopping it in the food processor, the kibble was still hard for him. now we're back to nb duck & potato small bites. he'll eat it but only for breakfast. for dinner, i'm starting to cook for him now.


----------

